# Fur loss on 2.5year old female vizsla



## Allan (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi, I wondered if someone could give me some advice on my 2.5 year old female vizsla- the last 2-3 months I have seen fur loss on her front legs and more recently small sections of thinned fur on the top of her head and chest. I have noticed dry skin in these areas especially on the legs and she seems to scratch quite often- originally I put it down to the time of year and having the heating on but now I’m not so sure- has anyone experienced the same problem?
Thank you in advance for any feedback


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Allan said:


> Hi, I wondered if someone could give me some advice on my 2.5 year old female vizsla- the last 2-3 months I have seen fur loss on her front legs and more recently small sections of thinned fur on the top of her head and chest. I have noticed dry skin in these areas especially on the legs and she seems to scratch quite often- originally I put it down to the time of year and having the heating on but now I’m not so sure- has anyone experienced the same problem?
> Thank you in advance for any feedback


There is a couple posts on this type of issue. One i gave the website to a holistic approach vs. Steroids or Dr. Issued medication. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Could you post some pictures?


----------



## Allan (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi , thank you for responding to my post - i attach 2 images, of these are not clear enough please let me know-I look forward to your feedback, thank you


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I normally go with Miconahex + triz shampoo, for skin related problems. I also use the spray form inbetween baths. It's a antifungal, antimicrobial and cuts down on itching.
You can also try adding some fish oil to your pups diet. 
If that does not start to work, it might be time for a vet appointment.


----------



## Allan (Jan 31, 2021)

texasred said:


> I normally go with Miconahex + triz shampoo, for skin related problems. I also use the spray form inbetween baths. It's a antifungal, antimicrobial and cuts down on itching.
> You can also try adding some fish oil to your pups diet.
> If that does not start to work, it might be time for a vet appointment.





texasred said:


> I normally go with Miconahex + triz shampoo, for skin related problems. I also use the spray form inbetween baths. It's a antifungal, antimicrobial and cuts down on itching.
> You can also try adding some fish oil to your pups diet.
> If that does not start to work, it might be time for a vet appointment.


hi, thank you for your feedback


----------

